

Outside.in saves newspapers - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/outsidein-saves-newspapers-2009-3

======
mikepellon
Did newspapers give too much away too fast? Would the beauty of things online
be ruined if we required a subscription to our favorite local and national
news sites?

We have a new printing press and it’s called WordPress, Blogger, Typad,
Movable Type, etc. etc. Where there are economies of scale there are new
business models and there is change. But, should newspapers have been more
careful in how they dealt with the demand for newsI’ve read a few books that
say that newspapers’ biggest mistake was when they failed to acknowledge the
internet as a new industry, a product and service that wouldn’t just
compliment what they were already doing, it would cannibalize and eat away at
their pages.

